
OpenBR: Open-Source Biometric Recognition - JDDunn9
http://openbiometrics.org/
======
givinguflac
This is interesting. I would love to see something open source like this for
voice recognition. So many companies are heading to voice control full tilt,
and I don't really want it unless I can know exactly what it's doing with my
voice recordings. I realize Amazon has the DIY echo tutorial, but it still is
a black box between sending the recording and receiving the result.

~~~
serf
> I would love to see something open source like this for voice recognition.

have you looked into CMU Sphinx? [0]

I've seen a few tutorials around the net for Amazon Alexa-like functionality
using CMU Sphinx, although i'm sure none of it is as polished right out of the
box.

[0]: [http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/](http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
nickpsecurity
Why, thank ya! Bookmarked.

